# Pet First Aid



## Marlee_c (Oct 27, 2008)

Have any of you guys heard of pet First Aid and CPR classes? Thought about looking into taking some. I really love my pets and don't know what I would do without them. But I also thought maybe it might stuff I can learn off a website on the internet? You guys know anything about these classes?


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have not heard about these type of classes however i would imagine that the basic first aide for animals is very similar to humans, might have to shave their hair to stitch them up or apply a bandage.


----------

